# Deepest Slot Cutter?



## psiron (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi,

I know its a big slot but Im looking to form a 20mm x 3mm slot in some plastic sheet. Does anyone have any links to deep slot cutters? The deepest in the UK I can find is 12.5mm x 3mm.

I know its a deep cut for a hand router but if anyone knows of anything close id be very grateful.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Give this a try, take the bearing off the one you have,and just use the fence it may do it if you are using a 1/4" shank slot cutter..

You can get bigger ones in the states but I'm not sure about the UK.

You can also use your 
4" Plate Joiner
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38437
===

======



psiron said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know its a big slot but Im looking to form a 20mm x 3mm slot in some plastic sheet. Does anyone have any links to deep slot cutters? The deepest in the UK I can find is 12.5mm x 3mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## psiron (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks buddy, much appreciated. I think one may exist but its just finding it.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

psiron said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know its a big slot but Im looking to form a 20mm x 3mm slot in some plastic sheet. Does anyone have any links to deep slot cutters? The deepest in the UK I can find is 12.5mm x 3mm.
> 
> ...


Am I understanding this correctly? You want to cut a 3mm wide slot 20mm deep in plastic ? My Elu DS40 would cut a 3mm wide slot like Bob suggested, but you'd still be faced with cleaning up the ends. 20mm sounds awfully long for a 3mm dia bit. If you find any, I'd buy spares as I doubt they'd last very long. I just checked CMT for you but they've nothing to those dimensions.

Cheers

Peter


----------

